# Maiden voyage of 2013. Got 7 on 3-10.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Went to a couple small lakes Sunday to start the season. Only got 1 at first stop but 6 at next stop. Beetlespin was the ticket shallow and slow. No pigs but it felt good to get out.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome! Glad you got into some fish, but who is the guy in the pic??? LOL

WOW. GREAT job on the weight loss. Never would have know that was you. I was looking at your pics and your 1 year transformation is truly inspiring.

I know your going to enjoy fishing and so many other things even more now, way to go!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for noticing Josh. I was 400lbs on Jan 18th 2012 and now 211lbs, still 6'5


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Holy crap man! Congratulations! That is an awesome feat, almost 200 pounds lost in a year!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

It is sure nice to get out, I went out a couple of weekends ago just pond fishing and picked up a couple. I am pretty much ready with the boat so hope weather starts to warm up.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow Pigsticker! A big congrats on the weight loss and best wishes chasin' them lunkers this year!:G


----------

